# 2011 Tom



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I finally got out to hunt for myself this morning. I have been helping my son try to kill a bird previously. Had several chances but he has yet to close the deal. Anyways, got on birds at 1st light and had him down by 7:45. My only regret was not having someone there to share the moment with and take some good field photos. This colder weather has made it tough but what a fun hunt! Good luck to you all still hunting! I hope to get my son on another bird soon!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice bird! Congratulations! Good luck getting the boy on one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice tom and congrats.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guy's! I appreciate it!


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Your gun set-up is almost exactly like mine. Is that the truglo sight/choke combo? Good job!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah it is and that thing patterns awesome with the hevi shot! I love that set up!


----------

